# Keyboard (musical one)



## CuriousReader (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi guys,

I am planning to buy a keyboard, the musical one, for my girlfriend. I have no idea about buying keyboard at all - does anybody here have any knowledge about it?

Or does anyone have any recommendations on any good musical store in Toronto? I only know of long and mcquade, which is a big store, I am wondering if there are other stores that can make good comparison in prices and selections.

Thanks!


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

CuriousReader said:


> I am planning to buy a keyboard, the musical one, for my girlfriend. I have no idea about buying keyboard at all - does anybody here have any knowledge about it?


I'm no expert on keyboards, but I do know that if your girlfriend already plays piano she would probably appreciate a keyboard with weighted keys. These are heavier and more expensive than keyboards with unweighted keys, but more closely resemble the kind of experience you're used to if you play piano. It all depends on what she wants to do with it. If she's just going to play at home, then portability isn't an issue and weighted keys will be fine. If she's going to take it places, you might want something lighter.


----------



## Ben (Apr 3, 2009)

Only a passing familiarity with keyboards, but I would think this isn't the sort of thing you'd want to buy without consulting her first. Yes, the surprise factor is gone, but she gets what she really wants. Not much fun playing an instrument that doesn't play the way she wants.


----------

